# خبر عاجل الحكم فى مذبحة نجع حمادى



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2011)

خبر عاجل الحكم فى مذبحة نجع حمادى احالة الكمونى للمفتى  و تحديد جلسة اخرة للمتهمين الاخرين





صوت المسيحي الحر​


tasoni queena قال:


> [YOUTUBE]1wclS_14ti4&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]




يا رب الخبر ميتحذفش بس المره دي الخبر كويس


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2011)

*الكمووووووووووونى اعدام مستحق والاتنين التانين تأجيل ل 20/2
عقبال التنفيذ
ميررررررررسى يا عياد 
يحذف قصدى يغلق ههههههه
خلاص نعديهالك المره دى *


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يناير 2011)

هو ده الحكم النهائى ولا لسة فى حاجة

لو لسة فى حاجة تانى منطمنش ممكن يكون مجرد حكم للتهدئة بعد احداث اسكندرية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *
> يحذف قصدى يغلق ههههههه
> *



مهو ده المنتظر


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1wclS_14ti4&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kXyM4_ETZLg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2011)

*كان متوقع كدة ةبعد الاحداث الاخيرة
لولا اللىحصل  مكنش حصل حاجة
عارفين ان الدنيا هاتولع لو مخدش الحكم دة
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 يناير 2011)

عقبال الباقى
بس اعدام الكومنى جه متاخر اوى 
ولا كانوا منتظرين احداث سياسيه هامه ؟؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (16 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو ده الحكم النهائى ولا لسة فى حاجة
> 
> لو لسة فى حاجة تانى منطمنش ممكن يكون مجرد حكم للتهدئة بعد احداث اسكندرية



لا متخافيش يا :tasoni queena

ده حكم نهائي الاعدام ومفيش استئناف نهائيا ده بالنسبه للكموني

اما بالنسبه للاثنين الاخرين معرفش ليه تم التأجيل......بس انا متوقع واحد كمان ممكن ياخد اعدام
والثاني سجن ما يتروح ما بين 15 و 10 سنين

ده مجرد توقع...............

وبعدين ده حكم ارضي لسه السمائي ولا فيه استئناف ولا ضياع حقوق اولاد يسوع نار ابديه عذاب ابدي بدون موت

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 يناير 2011)

نشكر الرب ولا بد محاسبة الحرضين


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يناير 2011)

> لا متخافيش يا :tasoni queena
> 
> ده حكم نهائي الاعدام ومفيش استئناف نهائيا ده بالنسبه للكموني
> 
> ...


 
تمام كده

شكرااااااا افا كيرلس سون​​​


----------



## حمورابي (16 يناير 2011)

*أتمنى ان يتم إعدامهم في السوق .​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 يناير 2011)

*بانتظار الحكم السماااااااااااوي 

شكراااا للخبر عياد 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Nemo (16 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو ده الحكم النهائى ولا لسة فى حاجة
> 
> لو لسة فى حاجة تانى منطمنش ممكن يكون مجرد حكم للتهدئة بعد احداث اسكندرية



لأ اعرف انه لسه فى استئناف 
ودى سياسة اعدام عشان افرحك بعد البلاوى اللى حاصلة ونهدى شوية
وبعدها استئناف بمؤبد أو عشرين أو عشر سنوات حسب الدولة عايزاه ايه
يمكن يدولوه سنه مع الشغل 
أصل مينفعش يمووووووووووت عشان المسيحين كفرة فى نظر الدولة الاسلامية
ومينفعش يموت الكمونى المسلم عشان دم المسيحى الكافر 
ربنا يسترها علينا


----------



## الروح النارى (16 يناير 2011)

*شــــــــكرااا*

*عياد*

*حتى لو كان الحكم جاى على مضض*

*دم اولاد المسيح مايروح هدر*

*فالحكم الإلهى أقوى بكتير*

​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يناير 2011)

> لأ اعرف انه لسه فى استئناف
> ودى سياسة اعدام عشان افرحك بعد البلاوى اللى حاصلة ونهدى شوية
> وبعدها استئناف بمؤبد أو عشرين أو عشر سنوات حسب الدولة عايزاه ايه
> يمكن يدولوه سنه مع الشغل
> ...


 
هنشوف فى الاوقات الجاية

ده احالة اوراق للمفتى لسة النطق بالاعدام متقلش

ممكن المفتى يرفض​​​


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2011)

اول مره اكون مبسوطه اوى 

وانا بسمع خبر اعدام 

كان لازم كده تطفى النار اللى فى  قلوبنا  شويه 

وعقبال  بتوع اسكندريه  يارب 

اشكرك يارب على حكمك العادل 
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 يناير 2011)

*الكلام ده تفسيره الاتي :
1. تهدئة المسيحين 
2. الحج الكموني ماهو الا كبش فدا للكبار
*


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> لأ اعرف انه لسه فى استئناف
> ودى سياسة اعدام عشان افرحك بعد البلاوى اللى حاصلة ونهدى شوية
> وبعدها استئناف بمؤبد أو عشرين أو عشر سنوات حسب الدولة عايزاه ايه
> يمكن يدولوه سنه مع الشغل
> ...



*حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة ان ده حكم نهائي*
*مفيهاش استئناف تقريبا ولا اي حاجة*
*بس من السهل انه يتمطوح في التنفيذ*
*او يتنفذ لتهدئة الوضع الراهن*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2011)

*الكنيسة سعيدة باعدام "الكموني" ​*




فى اول تعليق للكنيسة على اعدام الكمونى مرتكب مذبحة نجع حمادي ، قال الانبا مرقس رئيس لجنة اعلام الكنيسة   ان حكم اعدام حمام الكمونى أراح الاقباط . ودلل على عدالة القضاء والمساواة بين المواطنين . واكد على الدولة المدنية . 

بينما قال ممدوح رمزي محامي البابا انه للمرة الاولى يتم الحكم بالاعدام على قاتل قبطي .

http://todaysnews-yousef.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post_2927.html


----------



## Rosetta (16 يناير 2011)

*الخوف من ان يكون هناك استئناف لحكم الاعدام 
ولا يكون في  اعدام ولا ما يحزنون 

على العموم الحكم السماوي هو الحكم العادل​*


----------



## zezza (16 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *الخوف من ان يكون هناك استئناف لحكم الاعدام
> ولا يكون في  اعدام ولا ما يحزنون
> 
> على العموم الحكم السماوي هو الحكم العادل​*



نشكر الله ..و فعلا مستنيين حكم ربنا العادل اهم من اى شئ تانى 
+
لا يا روز ما تقلقيش . المحكمة اللى اصدرت الحكم محكمة امن دولة و القانون بيقول ان الحكم الصادر من امن الدولة العليا هي أحكام نهائية واجبة التنفيذ 
يعنى اللى هيفضل ان الاوراق هتروح عند المفتى يقول رايه و هو رأى غير ملزم للمحكمة " على حسب ما اتذكر يعنى من دراستى :t19:


----------



## ميرنا (16 يناير 2011)

بس سيبكم الواد كمونى تخن اوى فى السجن صحته جات عليه باين ولا ايه جابوة على القناه الاولى تخين كده ومكلبظ


----------



## Nemo (16 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> بس سيبكم الواد كمونى تخن اوى فى السجن صحته جات عليه باين ولا ايه جابوة على القناه الاولى تخين كده ومكلبظ



هههههههههههههههههههههه
جت ع الراحة مش ع السرقة والقتل. بجد انت زى السكر


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يناير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> بس سيبكم الواد كمونى تخن اوى فى السجن صحته جات عليه باين ولا ايه جابوة على القناه الاولى تخين كده ومكلبظ


 :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
طيب انا عايز اتفرج  مليش  دعوة


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2011)

*تفاصيل حكم "جنايات أمن الدولة طوارئ" بإعدام "الكمونى" فى قضية "مذبحة نجع حمادى".. النائب العام أحال القضية للمحكمة فى 16 يناير 2010.. والحكم صدر بعد عام كامل.. والمتهمون ارتكبوا 3 جنايات*​ 
*كتب محمود المملوك*
*أصدر النائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، بياناً يتضمن تفاصيل ووقائع قرار محكمة جنايات أمن الدولة طوارئ فى قضية مذبحة نجع حمادى، أشار فيه إلى أمر الإحالة المقدم من النيابة العامة لمحكمة جنايات أمن الدولة طوارئ فى القضية، 21 لسنة 2010 جنايات أمن دولة طوارئ نجع حمادى، والمقيدة برقم 23 لسنة 2010 كلى شمال قنا، وشمل أمر الإحالة كلاً من محمد أحمد محمد حسين (وشهرته حمام الكمونى) "محبوس"، وقرشى أبو الحجاج محمد على "محبوس"، وهنداوى محمد سيد حسن "محبوس"، لأنهم فى يوم 6 يناير 2010 بدائرة مركز نجع حمادى محافظة قنا استخدموا القوة والعنف والترويع بغرض الإخلال بالأمن والنظام العام، وتعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر، وكان من شأن ذلك إيذاء الأشخاص وإلقاء الرعب بينهم.*
*تضمن أمر الإحالة أن المتهمين قتلوا عمداً مع سبق الإصرار والترصد كلاً من رفيق رفعت وليم، أبانوب كمال ناشد، وأيمن زكريا لوقا بولا عاطف يسى، وأيمن صادق هاشم، وبشوى فريد لبيب ومينا حلمى سعيد، بأن بيتوا النية وعقدوا العزم على قتلهم، وأعدوا لذلك الغرض سلاحاً نارياً (بندقية آلية) واستقلوا السيارة ـ رقم 21576 ملاكى قنا ـ قيادة المتهم الأول، وتوجهوا إلى المكان الذى أيقنوا سلفاً تواجد المجنى عليهم فيه، وما إن ظفروا بهم حتى أطلق المتهم الأول عليهم وابلاً من الأعيرة النارية من سلاحه النارى، بينما تواجد معه المتهمان الثانى والثالث بسيارته وعلى مسرح الحادث يشدان من أزره، قاصدين من ذلك إزهاق أرواح المجنى عليهم، فأحدثوا بهم الإصابات الموصوفة بتقرير الصفة التشريحية والتى أودت بحياتهم.*
*واقترنت هذه الجناية بجنايتين أخريين هما أن المتهمين فى ذات الزمان والمكان سالفى الذكر شرعوا فى قتل إبرام نبيل يوسف وكيرلس وجيه مصرى ووجدى شنودة فتحى ورامى رسمى عجيب وأبانوب نشأت سريد وجوزيف صموئيل باشا وإسحاق عادل تادرس ومايكل صلاح راسم وشنودة منير شهدى، عمداً مع سبق الإصرار والترصد، بأن بيتوا النية وعقدوا العزم على قتلهم، وأعدوا لذلك الغرض السلاح النارى والسيارة المبينين بوصف التهمة السابقة، وتوجهوا إلى المكان الذى أيقنوا سلفاً تواجد المجنى عليهم فيه، وما إن ظفروا بهم حتى أطلق عليهم المتهم الأول وابلاً من الأعيرة النارى من السلاح النارى، بينما تواجد معه المتهمان الثانى والثالث بالسيارة على مسرح الحادث يشدان من أزره، قاصدين من ذلك قتلهم، فأحدثوا بهم الإصابات الموصوفة بالتقارير الطبية الشرعية، إلا أنه قد خاب أثر جريمتهم بسبب لا دخل لإرادتهم فيه، وهو مداركه المجنى عليهم بالعلاج، وقد ارتكبت تلك الجريمة تنفيذاً للغرض موضوع التهمة بند "أ".*
*وأحرز المتهم الأول أيضاً سلاحاً نارياً "بندقية ألية" مما لا يجوز الترخيص بحيازته أو إحرازه، وكان ذلك بقصد استعماله فى نشاط يخل بالأمن والنظام العام، وأحرز ذخائر مما تستعمل على السلاح النارى سالف البيان حال كونه، مما لا يجوز الترخيص بحيازته، وكان ذلك بقصد استعمالها فى نشاط يخل بالأمن والنظام العام.*
*وبناء عليه يكون المتهمون ارتكبوا الجنايات المعاقب عليها بالمواد 86، 230، 231، 232، 234، 261، من قانون العقوبات المعدل والمواد ½، 6، 26/2، 5، 7، 30/1. من القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 بشأن الأسلحة والذخائر المعدل بالقوانين أرقام 26 لسنة 1978، 101 لسنة 1980، 165 لسنه 1981 والبند "ب" من القسم الثانى من الجدول رقم 3 الملحق بالقانون الأول، والمستبدل بقرار وزير الداخلية رقم 13354 لسنة 1995.*
*لذلك وبعد الاطلاع على القانون 162 لسنة 1958 بشأن إعلان حالة الطوارئ، وقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 560 لسنة 1981 بإعلان حالة الطوارئ، وقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 40 لسنة 1981 بمد حالة الطوارئ، وأمر رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1 لسنة 1981 بإحالة بعض الجرائم إلى محاكم أمن الدولة العليا طوارئ، وبتاريخ 16 يناير 2010، أمر النائب العم الدكتور المستشار عبد المجيد محمود بإحالة القضية إلى محكمة أمن الدولة العليا "طوارئ" بدائرة محكمة استئناف قنا، لمعاقبة المتهمين وفقاً لمواد الاتهام مع استمرار حبسهم على ذمة القضية.*
*تداولت القضية بالجلسات أمام محكمة جنايات أمن الدولة طوارئ بمحافظة قنا وبجلسة اليوم 16 يناير 2011 قررت المحكمة برئاسة المستشار محمد فهمى عبد الموجود، وعضوية المستشارين محمود عبد السلام الحسينى وأشرف معوض، وبإجماع الآراء إرسال أوراق القضية إلى فضيلة مفتى الجمهورية لاستطلاع الرأى الشرعى بالنسبة للمتهم الأول محمد أحمد محمد حسين وشهرته حمام الكمونى وحددت جلسة 20 فبراير 2011 للنطق بالحكم مع استمرار حبس المتهمين.*​ 
*المصدر*
*http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=337552&SecID=12*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2011)

*مصر: الإعدام لقاتل الأقباط في نجع حمادي*​ 
*أصدرت محكمة أمن الدولة، الأحد، حكما بإعدام مصري مسلم بسبب قتله بالرصاص 6 أقباط وضابط شرطة مسلم من سيارة مسرعة في شهر يناير/كانون الثاني 2010.*
*ومن المقرر أن يُحكم على اثنين من أعوانه في الشهر المقبل.*
*واتهم محمد أحمد حسين البالغ من العمر 39 عاما رسميا بـ "القتل العمد" لأقباط وضابط شرطة مسلم.*
*كما اتهم أيضا بـ "ترويع المواطنين" في منطقة نجع حمادي في جنوب مصر عندما كانوا يغادرون كنيسة قبطية بعد حضورهم قداسا عشية الاحتفال بأعياد الميلاد وفق تقويم الكنائس الشرقية.*
*وقال رئيس المحكمة إن أوراق المدان ستحال إلى المفتي لتأكيد حكم الإعدام الصادر ضده.*
*ويُعتقد أن الهجوم جاء انتقاما لاغتصاب طفلة مسلمة تبلغ من العمر 12 عاما على يد قبطي.*
*ويأتي حكم الإعدام بعد أسبوعين من الهجوم الانتحاري ضد كنيسة قبطية في الإسكندرية والذي أدى إلى مقتل 23 شخصا وجرح 70 مصليا.*
*وأدان الرئيس المصري، حسني مبارك، الهجوم على الكنيسة قائلا إنه يحمل بصمات " أيادي خارجية" هدفت إلى زعزعة استقرار مصر.*
*اضطهاد*​*ويشكل الأقباط نحو 10 في المئة من سكان مصر الذين يبلغ عددهم 80 مليون شخص.*
*وغالبا ما يشكو الأقباط من تعرضهم للاضطهاد والتمييز، مضيفين أن الهجمات التي يتعرضون لها تمضي دون عقاب أو تصدر في حق مرتكبيها أحكام خفيفة.*
*لكن الحكومة المصرية تنفي التمييز ضد الأقباط.*
*ودعا رئيس الكنيسة القبطية، البابا شندودة الثالث، الحكومة المصرية إلى بذل المزيد من الجهود لتلبية مطالب الأقباط.*
*ويقول مراسل بي بي سي في القاهرة، جون لين، إن قتل 6 أقباط بدم بارد أدى إلى مرارة مستمرة في صفوف الأقباط وذلك بسبب التأخر في مقاضاة الجناة ووجود صلات بين الجاني الرئيسي، حسين، وعضو بارز في الحزب الحاكم.*
*المصدر*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleeast/2011/01/110116_egypt_court_sentence.shtml​


----------



## MAJI (16 يناير 2011)

لو لم تحصل مجزرة كنيسة القديسين لما راينا هذا الحكم 
فهل ياترى ستكون هذه سياستهم؟
كل كم مجزرة يحكم على واحد فقط 
عدالة الرب اعظم
شكرا للخبر


----------



## ق عادل (16 يناير 2011)

*هو الرب        هو الرب                هو الرب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2011)

*الأنبا كيرلس : نفوس كثيرة ارتاحت بعد الحكم على الكموني ومن قتل يقتل​*




*قال الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادي بعد النطق بالحكم في قضية مذبحة نجع حمادي بأن نفوس كثيرة ارتاحت بعد إصدار هذا الحكم وان من قتل يقتل ، وحول تأجيل محاكمة باقي المهمين قال أن ما يهمني هو الفاعل الأساسي وهو حمام الكموني مؤكدا بأن الأمن يحيط بكل شوارع نجع حمادي تحسبا لأي شيء ، وأشار إلي فرحة أهالي الضحايا بالحكم الذي اعتبروه عادلا حتي يكون الكموني عبرة لغيره .
كانت محكمة امن الدولة العليا طوارئ بقنا برئاسة المستشار محمد فهمي عبد الموجود حكمت بإحالة أوراق أحمد حسن وشهرته حمام الكموني المتهم الأول في قضية أحداث نجع حمادي إلى فضيلة المفتي بينما حجزت قضية شريكيه قرشي أبو الحجاج وهنداوي السيد للحكم في 20 فبراير .. يذكر أن المحكمة كانت حجزت القضية للحكم الجلسة الماضية بعد 13 جلسة . وسال المستشارون الكموني في الجلسة الأخيرة محتاج حاجة قال حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيما عده المحامون إشارة على صدور حكم بإعدامه..بدأت الجلسة بتشديدات أمنية وقام الأمن بتغيير خط سير السيارات ومنع الاقتراب من المحكمة كما قام بتشديد الإجراءات الأمنية في مسقط رأس الكموني*


----------



## 200madona (16 يناير 2011)

*حكم عادل فى الدنيا ولسة فى الاخرة  هايروح عند محمد 

ويحرمة  من الجواز من عيون الحور وبكدة مطالش حاجة فى الدنيا ولا الاخرة​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هنشوف فى الاوقات الجاية
> 
> ده احالة اوراق للمفتى لسة النطق بالاعدام متقلش
> 
> ممكن المفتى يرفض​​​



موافقة المفتى ليست الزامية
الحكم كدة كدة هينفذ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2011)

*اللى اتقال دلوقتى انه حكم نهائى بيصدق عليه رئيس الوزراء ولكن محامى المتهم هيقدم التماس لتخفيف الحكم عليه *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2011)

*الحكم معناه الاعدام
لكن الخوف من التماس المحامي 
لان ممكن يتم تخفيف الحكم
لكن انشاء الله هيتم تنفيذ الاعدام
والاتنين اللي معاه كمان انشاء الله​*


----------



## govany shenoda (16 يناير 2011)

ده حكم ارضي لسه السمائي
 ولا فيه استئناف ولا ضياع حقوق اولاد يسوع نار ابديه عذاب ابدي 

​


----------



## Coptic Adel (16 يناير 2011)

*الاعدام هدية لاهل امين الشرطة اللي مات

انا شايف انه لولا هذا الرجل لما حكم علي الكموني بالاعدام

لان القاعدة الاسلامية تقول لا يؤخذ مسلم بدم كافر
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هنشوف فى الاوقات الجاية​
> ده احالة اوراق للمفتى لسة النطق بالاعدام متقلش​
> 
> ممكن المفتى يرفض​


 

*غالبا ان المفتي سيصادق علي اعدام الكموني بضغوط سياسيه لتهدئه الوضع الحالي كي لا يشتعل*

*سلام*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2011)

*الإعدام للكموني‏ ومصير شريكيه 20 فبراير المقبل*
*بعد عام كامل من ارتكاب مذبحة نجع حمادي عشية الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد المجيد في يناير العام الماضي التي راح ضحيتها‏7‏ أشخاص منهم‏6‏ من الأقباط وشرطي مسلم‏,‏ *​*كان أمس يوم الحساب لمن قتلوا وروعوا أمن الأبرياء وأمان المجتمع المصري مسلميه ومسيحييه وافقت محكمة أمن الدولة العليا طوارئ برئاسة المستشار محمد فهمي عبدالموجود‏,‏ وعضوية المستشارين محمود عبدالسلام الحسيني ومعوض محمد محمود علي إحالة أوراق المتهم الرئيسي حمام الكموني إلي فضيلة المفتي تمهيدا للنطق بإعدامه‏,‏ والحكم علي شريكيه الآخرين بجلسة‏20‏ فبراير المقبل‏,‏ وذلك بعد تداول القضية علي مدي‏14‏ جلسة متعاقبة طالبت خلالها النيابة بتوقيع أقصي عقوبة علي المتهمين‏,‏ بينما طالب الدفاع ببراءتهم‏*.‏
*وكانت أرجاء قاعة محكمة استئناف قنا قد اهتزت أمس بعد صدور الحكم‏,‏ في حين استقبل الكموني الحكم بثبات أعصاب ولم ينطق بكلمة واحدة‏,‏ ووجه أهالي ضحايا نجع حمادي الشكر للقضاء المصري علي حكمه‏,‏ واقتصاصه من الجناة‏.‏*
*وأكد الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادي وتوابعها عقب النطق بالحكم أن الحكم يعطي درسا لكل من تسول له نفسه لفعل شيء ضد المجتمع أو تهديد أمنه وسلامه‏.‏*
*ووصف كيرلس الجكم بالمريح مؤكدا أن عدالة القضاء تضرب بيد من حديد علي أيدي المجرمين والخارجين عن القانون‏.‏*
*وقال‏:‏ الحمد لله لم نكن نريد أكثر من ذلك‏,‏ ووصف الحكم بأنه مرض لجميع المصريين أقباطا ومسلمين‏,‏ لأن القضية هزت الرأي العام‏.‏*
*وكانت الكنائس والمطرانيات قد استقبلت الحكم بحالة من الارتياح الشديد‏.‏*
*ووصف عدد من الاخوة الأقباط الحكم بأنه عادل وينهي حالة الإدانة من عدمها بعد ما تأكدت لهيئة المحكمة أن المتهم الرئيسي حمام الكموني ارتكب جريمته بالفعل‏,‏ ولم تنجح محاولات الدفاع في تبرئته من دماء‏7‏ قتلي مصريين بينهم شرطي مسلم‏,‏ و‏9‏ مصابين‏.‏*
*وطالب كمال ناشد والد أبانوب إحدي ضحايا الحادث بأن يطفيء القضاء المصري نيران الصدور المتبقية بالنسبة لباقي المتهمين وهما هنداوي وقرشي‏.‏*
*وكانت إجراءات أمنية مشددة أمس قد فرضت علي ميادين وشارع المحكمة وأجري طوق أمني مكثف وفرضت الحواجز الإلكترونية بمداخل ومخارج المحكمة‏.‏*
*وأشرف اللواءان طه الزاهد مساعد وزير الداخلية للمنطقة الجنوبية‏,‏ وعادل مهنا مدير أمن قنا علي إجراءات تأمين المحكمة‏.‏*
*كما منعت الأجهزة الأمنية دخول كاميرات التصوير وفقا لقرار المجلس الأعلي للقضاء‏.‏*
*وكان العشرات من مندوبي وسائل الإعلام العربية والعالمية قد اصطفوا أمس لدخول قاعة المحكمة بشرط عدم حوزتهم كاميرات تصوير‏.‏*
*وكانت محكمة أمن الدولة العليا طواريء برئاسة المستشار محمد فهمي عبدالموجود وعضوية المستشارين محمود عبدالسلام الحسيني ومعوض محمد محمود عقدت جلستها أمس وسط وجود أمني مكثف‏,‏ وأشرف العميد أحمد حجازي رئيس المباحث والعقيد خالد الشاذلي رئيس فرع البحث بقنا علي عملية اخلاء قاعة المحكمة بعدما كانت قد شهدت عقد‏13‏ جلسة لقضايا سبقت عقد جلسة نجع حمادي وكان رئيس المحكمة محمد فهمي عبدالموجود قد تأكد في بداية الجلسة من مثول المتهمين الثلاثة داخل قفص الاتهام ثم أصدر حكمه بإحالة أوراق المتهم الرئيسي في القضية لفضيلة المفتي للإطلاع علي رأيه واستمرار حبس شريكيه لجلسة‏20‏ فبراير للنطق بالحكم‏.‏*
*وأكد مصدر قانوني وقضائي أنه لايجوز النقض علي الحكم بأي حال من الاحوال لتبعية القضية لمحاكم أمن الدولة العليا طواريء والتي لايجوز النقض عليها بأي شكل من الاشكال فيما لايتم فقط سوي تقديم تظلم للحاكم العسكري‏.‏*
*وغاب عن جلسة أمس شقيق محامي الكموني وأسر المتهمين فيما حضر عدد من أهالي الضحايا والمصابين الذين أدمعت كلمات هيئة المحكمة أعينهم فرحة وأكدوا ان الحكم أثلج صدورهم واصفا لهيب النار الذي اشتعل داخل صدورهم علي مدار عام كامل منذ عقد الجلسات في فبراير من العام الماضي‏.‏*
*وكانت الجلسة الرابعة عشر لمرتكبي المذبحة هادئة بعدما نجح الأمن في السيطرة علي أجوائها بشكل كبير‏,‏ ولم تستمر الجلسة سوي‏4‏ دقائق فقط لتضع كلمات العدالة كلمة النهاية حول ادانة المتهمين‏.‏*
*واستقبل حمام الكموني المتهم الرئيسي في الجريمة الحكم بصدمة بالغة وثبات أعصاب ولم تبدر منه أي ردود أفعال أو حالة هياج داخل القفص أو أثناء انتقاله إلي سجن قنا العمومي باستثناء استئدانه في السجود علي الارض داخل غرفة الترحيلات‏.‏*
*وخيم الثبات الكامل عليه داخل سجن قنا أثناء قيامه بجمع متعلقاته لإعادة ترحيله من جديد إلي سجن أسيوط‏.‏*
*صدمة الدفاع*
*أصيب دفاع المتهمين في مذبحة نجع حمادي بصدمة عقب نطق هيئة المحكمة بالحكم وشكك الدفاع في احتمالية تأثر هيئة المحكمة بحادثي الاسكندرية وسمالوط ولكنه عاد ليؤكد ان الكلمة الأولي والنهائية للقضاء‏.‏*
*وقال علاء أبوزيد المحامي أحد فريقي الدفاع عن المتهمين انه كان يستوجب علي هيئة المحكمة الانتقال إلي موقع الحادث‏,‏ وان القضية كان بها ثغرات كثيرة وان الحكم جاء صادما للدفاع عن المتهمين‏.‏*
*أهالي الضحايا بعد الحكم*
*مابين فرحة القصاص‏,‏ والذكري الأليمة تفاوت استقبال أسر ضحايا حادث نجع حمادي لحكم القضاء ففي مسكنهم المتهالك والذي لم يتبدل بعد رغم الوعود بشقه لأسرة الشهيد وأطفاله‏,‏ تفجرت الدموع من أعين وفاء حسني زوجة الشهيد أيمن حامد أمين الشرطة الذي لم تفرق رصاصات الكموني بينه كمسلم وبين أصدقائه الاقباط الذي كان برفقتهم داخل تاكسي في ليلة عيد الميلاد‏.‏*
*وقالت وفاء اليوم تذكرت آخر يوم لزوجي الشهيد حيث كنت أعد طعام العشاء لنا سويا وقمت بايقاظ أطفالي آية ومحمد وأحمد الرضيع وبدلا من أن نقضي يوما سعيدا تلقيت أسوأ خبر في حياتي واليوم اقتصت العدالة من قاتل والد هؤلاء الأيتام مشيرة إلي أطفالها‏.‏*
*وسط سكون المنزل المتهالك خرجت صرخات الرضيع أحمد أيمن حامد لتهز سكون المنزل وكأنه يعلم ان اليوم اقتصت له العدالة من قاتل والده وقبل أن تغادر منزل الشهيد أيمن حامد‏.‏*
*ولكن تعرض زوجته للإجهاض باحد المستشفيات حال دون تنفيذه الجريمة في ذلك الوقت وأجلها إلي ليلة الاحتقال بعيد الميلاد‏.‏*
*وكشف العميد أحمد حجازي في شهادته تفاصيل تنفيذ الجناة الجريمة من واقع التحريات وشهادة الشهود وفرار الجناة بعد تنفيذهم الجريمة الي إحدي الزراعات‏.‏ ثم عملية استسلامهم للسلطات الأمنية وارشادهم عن مكان السلاح المستخدم ومكان السيارة التي كان المتهم الثالث قد قام باخفائهاوسط الزراعات بمنطقة الوقف*
*تقرير الطب الشرعي*
*جاء تقرير الطب الشرعي بشأن الاحراز وفحصها والذي اثبت ان البندقية المضبوطة وهي*
*عيار‏7.62*39‏سم مششخشة بعدد أربعة مششخانات يمينية الاتجاه وجهاز الإطلاق كامل وسليم ويعمل وفق الأصول الميكانيكية المتعارف عليها‏,‏ فضلا عن ان إصابة المجني عليه أيمن زكريا توما ورفيق رفعت وليم بالعضد الأيسر حدثت من نفس البندقية‏..‏ كما ان المقذوف المعثور عليه بين طيات ملابس المجني عليه المتوفي أيمن حامد وكذا فوارغ الطلقات المرسلة قد تم إطلاقها من ذات البندقية وان اصابات بقية المجني عليهم المتوفين السبعة وكل من المصابين جائزة الحدوث من تلك البندقية‏.‏*
*كما أثبت تقرير الطب الشرعي أن إطلاق الأعيرة النارية في المواقع الثلاثة التي عاينتها النيابة جائزة الحدوث من التصوير الوارد بمذكرات النيابة وماخلفه ذلك من أدلة رفعتها النيابة والطب الشرعي من واجهات خمسة محلات*
*شهادة هنداوي*
*ربما تكون شهادة هنداوي المتهم الثالث في الجريمة أمام النيابة هي الأقوي والتي اعترف خلالها بأنه يوم الأربعاء‏6‏ يناير ليلة عيد الميلاد وفي الساعة الثامنة مساء كان يجلس علي قهوة نوفل وأنه اتصل بحمام الكموني لإنه كان بينهما حساب‏,‏ وبعد ذلك أتي اليه حمام وبعد جلسة قصيرة جمعتهما ركب السيارة مع حمام حتي يقوم بتوصيله إلي موقف بهجورة وكان يرافقهما في السيارة قرشي المتهم الثاني‏.‏ وقال هنداوي في اعترافاته‏:‏ وواحنا ماشيين فوجئنا بحمام يطلع سلاح آلي وأخذ يضرب بعد ذلك من البندقية ثم أخذ طريق الدير ولقي تاكسي وكان راكب فيه ناس ونزل ضرب الناس اللي كانوا في التاكسي*
*وجاء في اعترافات هنداوي أنه كان يفكر في الهرب إلا أن الكموني هدده بالسلاح وأنه أخذ السيارة ناحية الشاورية ثم رجع عن منطقة زراعات ونزل هو وقرشي وطلب مني أن أذهب بالسيارة الي الوقوف بجوار بنزينة‏,‏ وبعد ذلك اتصلت به فقال إنه موجود في منطقة زراعة قصب فذهبت إليه‏.‏*
*اعترافات هنداوي التفصيلية التي عدل عنها بعد ذلك حوت تفاصيل كاملة لمواقع الحادث وخط سير السيارة ومكان اخفائها‏.‏*
*الدوافع‏..‏ والمحرض*
*من واقع التحقيقات وجلسات المحاكمة وشهادة الشهود التي كانت أبرزها أقوال هنداوي في التحقيقات واعترافاته بأن الدافع الرئيسي وفقا لما هو مثبت في محضر التحريات الذي أجراه العميد أحمد حجازي رئيس المباحث الجنائية أن دافع ارتكاب الكموني الجريمة هو الانتقام لحادث شرف طفلة فرشوط‏.‏ التي اعتدي عليها شاب قبطي قبل نحو شهر من ارتكابه الواقعة إضافة الي ماتضمنته أقوال هنداوي المتهم الثالث من إطلاعهم علي مشاهد جنسية لفتيات مسلمات مع أقباط‏,‏ إلا أنه حتي جلسة أمس التي أصدر خلالها المستشار محمد فهمي عبد الموجود رئيس المحكمة قراره بإحالة أوراق الكموني للمفتي لم ينطق أي من المتهمنين بوجود محرض علي الجريمة‏.‏*
*احراز القضية*
*تم فحص‏7‏ أحراز رئيسية في القضية تبانت مابين مقذوفات نارية وفوارغ طلقات والبندقية الآلية مثبت بها خزنتان تحمل رقم‏2654mm‏ وفوارغ طلقات عيار‏7.62*39‏ مم ضبطت‏7‏ منها داخل السيارةرقم‏21576‏ الخهاصة بحمام الكموني وعدد‏21‏ طلقة عيار‏7.62*39‏ مم مم ضبطت داخل الخزنتين بالسلاح المضبوط*
*ووجهت النيابة الي المتهمين الثلاثة حمام الكموني وقرشي أبو الحجاج وهنداوي محمد سيد تهمة استخدام القوة والعنف والترويع بغرض الإخلال بالأمن والنظام العام وتعريض سلامة المجتمع وامنه للخطر وكان من شأن ذلك ايذاء الاشخاص وإلقاءالرعب بينهم بأن قتلوا عمدا مع سبق الإصرار كلا من‏:‏ رفيق رفعت وأبانوب كمال وأيمن زكريا لوقا وبولا عاطف يسي وأيمن صادق هاشم وبشوي فريد لبيب ومينا حلمي سعيد بأن بيتو النية وعقدوا العزم علي قتلهم وأعدوا لذلك الغرض سلاحا ناريا مششخنا بندقية آلية واستقلوا السيارة رقم‏21576‏ ملاكي قنا قيادة المتهم الاول وتوجهوا إلي المكان الذي اتفقوا مسبقا علي وجود المجني عليهم‏.‏*
*كما وجهت النيابة من واقع أمر الاحالة الشروع في قتل‏19‏ آخرين وكذلك الإتلاف العمد لأموال ثابتة ومنقولة للغير تمثلت في واجهات محلات تجارية بإطلاق أعيرة نارية عليها كما وجهت للمتهم الأول تهمة احراز سلاح ناري بدون ترخيص واحراز ذخائر‏.*​*المصدر*
http://www.ahram.org.eg/415/2011/01/17/38/58741.aspx​


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2011)

*20 فبرايرالحكم فى قضية أحداث نجع حمادى*​*إحالة أوراق المتهم الأول الكمونى إلى المفتى قررت محكمة أمن الدولة العليا بمحكمة استئناف قنا وبإجماع الآراء إحالة أوراق محمد أحمد حسين وشهرته حمام الكمونى إلى المفتى وتأجيل النطق بالحكم إلى جلسة 20 فبراير القادم فى قضية أحداث نجع حمادى وتضم المتهمين قرشى أبوالحجاج محمد وهنداوى محمد سيد. *
*كان المتهمون الثلاثة قد ارتكبوا الواقعة عشية الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد المجيد قبل الماضى بمدينة نجع حمادى وراح ضحيتها 7 أقباط وشرطى مسلم كما أصيب خلالها 9 آخرون من الأقباط والمسلمين. *
*عقدت الجلسة برئاسة المستشار محمد فهمى عبدالموجود وعضوية المستشار محمود عبدالسلام عبدالحميد ومعوض محمد سيد بأمانة سر عبداللطيف بربرى وعاطف محمد وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة بإشراف اللواءات طه الزاهد مساعد الوزير لمنطقة جنوب الصعيد وعادل مهنا مدير الأمن ومساعده أحمد سليمان والعقيد أحمد حجازى رئيس المباحث حيث تم فرض كردون أمنى حول المحكمة والطرق المؤدية إليها. *
*وتم إحضار المتهمين الثلاثة إلى قفص الاتهام حيث بدا عليهم الخوف وعلى غير المعتاد خلال الجلسات السابقة وخاصة المتهم الأول حمام الكمونى وبعد 5 دقائق دخلت هيئة المحكمة، أعلن رئيس المحكمة القرار. *
*أمر إحالة *
*كان النائب العام أحال إلى محكمة جنايات أمن الدولة طوارئ المتهم محمد أحمد محمد حسين (وشهرته حمام الكمونى) (محبوس) وقرنى أبوالحجاج محمد على (محبوس) وهنداوى محمد سيد حسن (محبوس) لأنهم فى يوم 6/1/2010 استخدموا القوة والعنف والترويع بغرض الإخلال بالأمن والنظام العام وتعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر وكان من شأن ذلك إيذاء الأشخاص وإلقاء الرعب بينهم بأن قتلوا عمدا مع سبق الإصرار والترصد كلا من: رفيق رفعت وليم وأبانوب كمال ناشد وأيمن زكريا لوقا وبولا عاطف يسى وأيمن صادق هاشم وبشوى فريد لبيب ومينا حلمى سعيد، بأن بيتوا النية وعقدوا العزم على قتلهم وأعدوا لذلك سلاحا ناريا (بندقية آلية) واستقلوا السيارة رقم 21576 ملاكى قنا قيادة المتهم الأول وتوجهوا إلى المكان الذى أيقنوا سلفا تواجد المجنى عليهم فيه وما أن ظفروا بهم حتى أطلق المتهم الأول عليهم وابلا من الأعيرة النارية بينما تواجد معه المتهمان الثانى والثالث بسيارته وعلى مسرح الحادث يشدان من أزره قاصدين من ذلك إزهاق أرواح المجنى عليهم. *
*وقد اقترنت هذه الجناية بجنايتين أخريين أنهم شرعوا فى قتل إبرام نبيل يوسف وكيرلس وجيه مصرى ووجدى شنودة فتحى ورامى رسمى عجيب وأبانوب نشأت سريد وجوزيف صموئيل باشا وإسحاق عادل تادرس ومايكل صلاح راسم وشنودة منير شهدى عمدا مع سبق الإصرار والترصد بأن بيتوا النية وعقدوا العزم على قتلهم وأعدوا لذلك الغرض السلاح النارى والسيارة وأطلق عليهم المتهم الأول وابلا من الأعيرة النارية. *
*وأتلفوا عمدا أموالا ثابتة ومنقولة مملوكة للغير هى أبواب وواجهات المحال التجارية بموقع الحادث وسيارة وأحرز المتهم الأول أسلحة وذخائر بدون ترخيص.*
*المصدر*
http://www.algomhuria.net.eg/algomhuria/today/accedents/detail00.asp​


----------



## BITAR (16 يناير 2011)

[FONT=Arabic Transparent,Arial, Tahoma][SIZE=+2]*في قضية نجع حمادي*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=+2]*إحالة أوراق الكموني للمفتي*[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=+2]ارتياح بين الأهالي وأسر الضحايا للقصاص من المتهم[/SIZE]*​ 
*



*​ 
*المتهمون فى قفص الاتهام خلال جلسة المحاكمة أمس *​ 




*قنا عبداللاه محمد :‬ *
*قررت محكمة أمن الدولة العليا طواريء بقنا احالة اوراق حمام الكموني المتهم الاول في جريمة نجع حمادي التي وقعت ليلة الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد المجيد الي فضيلة المفتي لاخذ رأيه الشرعي فيما ارتكبه من جرائم تمهيدا للحكم باعدامه.. ‬الجريمة راح ضحيتها* ‬7* ‬مواطنين واصابة* ‬9* ‬اخرين وجاء قرار المحكمة في الجلسة الثانية عشرة من نظر القضية وحددت المحكمة جلسة* ‬20* ‬فبراير القادم لاصدار الحكم علي حمام الكموني وقرشي ابوالحجاج وهنداوي محمد السيد صدر الحكم برئاسة المستشار محمد فتحي عبدالموجود وعضوية المستشارين محمود عبدالسلام عبدالحميد ومعوض محمد سيد*. ‬سادت حالة من الارتياح بين اهالي نجع حمادي واكد اهالي الضحايا ان الحكم عادل واقتص لدماء الضحايا في حين ساد الوجوم والذهول علي المتهم حمام الكموني بينما عبر كل من المتهمين قرشي وهنداوي عن سعادتهما لنجاتهما من حبل المشنقة مؤكدين انهما راضيان علي اي حكم* ‬يصدر وقد فرضت اجهزة الامن بقنا اجراءات امنية مشددة بمدينة نجع حمادي عقب صدور الحكم وتم تعزيز التواجد الامني بالعديد من المناطق*. ‬وقد اشاد اهالي الضحايا بالتحرك السريع والفعال من اجهزة الشرطة عقب وقوع الجريمة وسرعة ضبط الجناة كما اشادوا بالمستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام لسرعة التحقيق مع المتهمين واعداد قرار احالتهم الي المحاكمة*.‬ *​*المصدر*
http://www.akhbarelyom.org.eg/elakhbar/detailze.​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2011)

*
مع انى مش مع احكام الاعدام بشكل عام وعلى اى حد , بس هو حكم عادل بما انه اقصى عقوبة فى القانون المصرى


**بس افتكر انهم حكموا عليه بالحكم ده علشان يهدوا الوضع ويحسنوا  **صورتهم التعبانه قدام الرأى الدولى **

بس هل فعلا فى التماس ممكن يتقدم والحكم يتخفف ؟ 
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2011)

حكم عادل جدا  وعقبال الباقين 
لازم يبقي فية قصاص علشان  المجرمين يفكروا كذا مرة قبل ما يرتكبوا  اي مصيبة 
شكرا ​


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو ده الحكم النهائى ولا لسة فى حاجة
> 
> لو لسة فى حاجة تانى منطمنش ممكن يكون مجرد حكم للتهدئة بعد احداث اسكندرية


*لا الحكم مؤكد .... لسة مزاع حالاً علي الأخبار هنا عندنا*
*وتم تأكيد الحكم*
*ونشكر ربنا وعقبال الباقي*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (17 يناير 2011)

سمعنا خبر المحكمة وانتظار الحكم الالهى 

ابواب الجحيم فى انتظارة الى جهنم 

هو وامثاله اصحاب مذبحة الاسكندرية ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *
> مع انى مش مع احكام الاعدام بشكل عام وعلى اى حد , بس هو حكم عادل بما انه اقصى عقوبة فى القانون المصرى
> 
> 
> ...



لا يا نانسى احكام امن الدولة
احكام نهائية
ولا يمكن تقديم نقض او استئناف للحكم

اعدام اعدام يعنى​


----------

